# The future of lightweight eMTB motors...



## Zirkel (Apr 15, 2004)

This video just dropped. Worth your time to watch. The future is bright, indeed!


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Interesting video. They show what looks like a new pivot shuttle "SL" variant alongside the new, not yet released Transition. The Shuttle SL looks almost indistinguishable from my current Switchblade.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ipe said:


> Interesting video. They show what looks like a new pivot shuttle "SL" variant alongside the new, not yet released Transition. The Shuttle SL looks almost indistinguishable from my current Switchblade.


That Pivot Shuttle was a "wait, what?" moment. Did they just expose an unannounced product? The Pivot though appears to be a twin of the Transition. I'm wondering if it is not in fact the same bike but with Pivot logos?


























That Pivot, if a true new product, almost makes me wish I hadn't just got an Orbea Rise..


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

They do look very similar, but they aren't the same. You can see the difference at the bottom of the downtube and BB area. Plus, the rear suspension is different with the Pivot looking to be dwlink. Either way, both look freakin awesome and I have a feeling I'm spending some money....... damnit!


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow. Those are the nicest looking ebikes I’ve ever seen! The Pivot looks really good by the bottom bracket no huge bulk. I think it’s time to jump on the ebike wagon. Hopefully the new motor will be quiet with no metal clanking sound like the Shimano EP8. I hate noisy bikes.


----------



## Jorenm (10 mo ago)

I love the look of these new light e-bikes, but I'm not sure I could give up the power I've become accustomed to on the full-fat Levo. I'm hoping they find a way to cram like 80+% of that power into a smaller, lighter package as time goes on.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Jorenm said:


> I love the look of these new light e-bikes, but I'm not sure I could give up the power I've become accustomed to on the full-fat Levo. I'm hoping they find a way to cram like 80+% of that power into a smaller, lighter package as time goes on.


Same. Love the power on the EP8, not sure I would want to downgrade.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

chadbrochills said:


> Same. Love the power on the EP8, not sure I would want to downgrade.


I would say saving 8-10lbs worth it. I also think a problem is FF torque letting those riders blast past, creating more rift in our cycling community. This is why I love my Kenevo SL, its enough to help when tired or when I want more laps, but I am not able to really blast past non e-bikes making more dangerous situations if I were disrespectful.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Roaming50 said:


> That Pivot Shuttle was a "wait, what?" moment. Did they just expose an unannounced product? The Pivot though appears to be a twin of the Transition. I'm wondering if it is not in fact the same bike but with Pivot logos?
> 
> View attachment 1990478
> 
> ...


Here it is All new Pivot Shuttle SL barely looks like an eBike, weighs as little as 36.25lbs!


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

REZEN said:


> I would say saving 8-10lbs worth it. I also think a problem is FF torque letting those riders blast past, creating more rift in our cycling community. This is why I love my Kenevo SL, its enough to help when tired or when I want more laps, but I am not able to really blast past non e-bikes making more dangerous situations if I were disrespectful.


Compared to my Heckler the Pivot SL motor and battery are only 3.3 pounds or 1.49 kg lighter, and the Heckler has a larger 540 wh battery and the frame is not stupid boost....So with all the component's being the same the Pivot is not 8-10 pounds lighter!!


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

So the 540w 2020 Heckler which you are referring to comes at 46lbs top spec. The Pivot 36.25lbs. That is a difference of 9.75lbs. What did you do to reduce your weight by 6.45lbs?


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

REZEN said:


> So the 540w 2020 Heckler which you are referring to comes at 46lbs top spec. The Pivot 36.25lbs. That is a difference of 9.75lbs. What did you do to reduce your weight by 6.45lbs?


I'm referring to a 2021 Large Heckler, and the bare frame, motor and 500 wh battery weights 21.8 pounds. Now tell me what the Pivot, bare frame, motor and 430 wh battery only weights and we will know the total weight difference.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

REZEN said:


> I would say saving 8-10lbs worth it. I also think a problem is FF torque letting those riders blast past, creating more rift in our cycling community. This is why I love my Kenevo SL, its enough to help when tired or when I want more laps, but I am not able to really blast past non e-bikes making more dangerous situations if I were disrespectful.


How can you get 10 lbs weight savings?
Motor and battery, maybe what, 4 lbs?

Is the rest do to shitty components, fork, shock, tires etc?

That will make the down less pleasant?

I saw a light e bike with a fox 34 fork.
Can you find a more flexi fork?

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Just did this for fun comparing systems weight. I do not believe this includes cabling (as that is custom to the bike usually) as well as controller/ display. Just motor/battery as stated by MFGs:

If anyone adds info, I can update the pics, I do not see a way to do iframes on this forum yet...


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

So from the lightest motor to the heaviest is only 2.31 pounds or around 1047 grams!


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^Read again. That would be a difference of 1.05Kg. I did not put Bosch/Bafang in yet but I can, I just have no interest in those motors.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

Thank you for posting the data Rezen!


----------

